# Time to replace wheel bearings.



## jmig (Jan 11, 2004)

I just turned 110K with original suspension. I want to replace wheel bearings and while I'm at it I might as well do the struts. 

Do I need to go to the $tealer for OE wheel bearings or is there a alternative aftermarket brand?

Also, I which struts should I go with, Koni's or Bilstein's. My car is just a daily driver, and I just put on OE staggered M5 wheels. 

Which set up would be best for me.

TIA


----------



## fixdaserver (Oct 19, 2003)

jmig said:


> I just turned 110K with original suspension. I want to replace wheel bearings and while I'm at it I might as well do the struts.
> 
> Do I need to go to the $tealer for OE wheel bearings or is there a alternative aftermarket brand?
> 
> ...


I have 2 Ruville front wheel bearings and 8 bolts all new in box. I think these would be good for any 97-02 not M5 E39. I ended up doing the rear bearings first which was the problem rather then the fronts. Email me if you're interested.


----------



## jmig (Jan 11, 2004)

Did you have these on ebay?

Also, I have never heard of Ruville?


----------



## fixdaserver (Oct 19, 2003)

jmig said:


> Did you have these on ebay?
> 
> Also, I have never heard of Ruville?


Yes, they're on ebay. 
See http://www.ultimategarage.com/whlbrg.html. 
They are listed for $125 each + $16 for the bolts, that's where I purchased them.

$225 shipped if you're interested.


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

jmig said:


> I just turned 110K with original suspension. I want to replace wheel bearings and while I'm at it I might as well do the struts.
> 
> Do I need to go to the $tealer for OE wheel bearings or is there a alternative aftermarket brand?


The dealer will charge you $219 each for the wheel bearings, so you are better off grabbing Steve's (fixdaserver's) unused set. I've never heard of Ruville bearings, but I doubt Ultimate Garage would sell something of poor quality.

Whatever you get, you should use my installation instructions here: http://www.zeckhausen.com/E39_Bearings.htm. It will make your life easier. The E39 Bentley Manual describes a process that is much harder than the one I wrote.


----------



## jmig (Jan 11, 2004)

Thanks, Dave for the info. I haven't gotten a chance to check out your installation process yet, but I'm sure it will save me some unwanted grief at time of installation.

What's your thoughts on strut replacement at the time of wheel bearing replacement?

Steve, I'll send you a PM about the wheel bearings.


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

jmig said:


> Thanks, Dave for the info. I haven't gotten a chance to check out your installation process yet, but I'm sure it will save me some unwanted grief at time of installation.
> 
> What's your thoughts on strut replacement at the time of wheel bearing replacement?


There's nearly 100 percent overlapping labor, so it makes total sense to replace the front struts at the same time.


----------



## jmig (Jan 11, 2004)

What struts do you suggest? Koni's or Bilstein's or another manufacture?


----------

